# I don't think her belly should be this big



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does this female look like she is supposed to have that huge stomach? It might just be full of eggs, but I dont know, she is pretty "full" if you ask me.

I noticed that CT females usually have larger bellies than most female bettas. I know that they sometimes get larger bellies full of eggs when seeing a male.

She is moving around fine and looks healthy, but the belly is a little larger than normal. Also if you look closer to the bottom it looks like it is "bumpy" and looks like she was a little overfed to purposely have the large stomach.

http://youtu.be/q8ejBBogCag

At 0:10 you can really see the bumpy toward the egg spot on her.

What are you're thoughts on this?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Crowntails do have bigger bellies for some reason, Peekaboo is rather fat, even while on a diet haha. This girl is rather large though. Maybe they've been overfeeding her. She's super pretty though! I love yellow cambodians


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Fish and bettas don't become "fat" like us.. larger stomachs such as that could be from over feeding, her system can't digest fast enough for her intake. Or could be she is eggy and she has yet to absorb or pass her eggs. Females always have eggs in them, but them growing happens for any number of reasons.

How long has she been like this?
How much, how often and of what are you feeding her?

CTs tend to actually be more streamlined, which is why a larger stomach is more noticeable on them.

I would fast her for 3 days to see if that helps, if she starts having trouble swimming then Epsom Salt at 1 tsp per gallon in a QT tank, daily 100% water changes for roughly a week should help her. If you have a QT tank you may want to go ahead and place her in it to see if she is passing any waste, as this could be constipation as well.

Have to agree, she is quite pretty.. but she needs to reduce her tummy before it becomes an issue and messes with her swim bladder.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Myates: i think BB was just kidding around when she said her fish are fat.

Also she isnt mine. She is just a female i saw from a high quality breeder on you tube. I wish she was mine but yea she isnt and i would agree that she just might be full of eggs but it isnt okay for her tko remain this size because it will eventually affect her swimbladder.

Also i know that females always have eggs in them and can have th their stomachs be able to show it or they will have it and still look the same as before. Also they dont always have the ability ti reabsorb them but hopefully she releases them and eats them as they are a good source or protein.


----------

